# Do any drivers carry a weapon in case?



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

I know 99.9% of the time we won't use it (Thank God or Allah for that, lol), but for emergency situations. I've seen some crazy youtube videos of people robbing and blind-side punching their drivers. I just wanna know if any of ya keep a weapon handy in case?

I always have a pocket knife opened and ready to use in my driver's door side-pocket. Since, in my state, I need a permit for pepper spray, I made my own pepper spray and put it in a battery-powered small water gun and also have it in my door pocket. I get up to a minute of continuous spraying and 20 feet of reach distance with no wind. I hope to never use either, but I have it in case.

I have 12 years of martial arts and boxing experience and even this won't protect me all the time from being blind sided by a pax. CTE is no joke, lol.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

I carry


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

WettDreams said:


> I carry


Uber forbids drivers from carrying, but I'm on your side 100%. lol


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

I could careless. I’m still going to carry. I hope you serious consider carrying.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

WettDreams said:


> I could careless. I'm still going to carry. I hope you serious consider carrying.


I don't have a conceal and carrying permit. you live down south, it's easier. I live in a liberal city, you have to jump thru loops to get a permit. you have to cure cancer to get a conceal permit to carry your piece in public. i think my two weapons are good enough.

those sobs down south are probably crazier. every situation is different.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Self snitch thread


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

At least you carry something. Yep why I don’t live in California anymore lol


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Uber says no guns and you will be banned if caught. Of course, I wonder what sort of person feels compelled to carry and yet decides not to out of deference for Uber TOS at expense to personal safety (Uber's TOS is not law, just their policy). I think many would rather be armed if things went very south and be dropped from uber than victimized and still able to drive.

Afaik they have no rules against pepper spray.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

WettDreams said:


> I could careless. I'm still going to carry. I hope you serious consider carrying.


So you could care less? ;-)



WettDreams said:


> I also pick up people that carry too. I could careless about the rules.


I think you're careless about caring less.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Yep that’s right


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

If you are carrying, the pax that is trying to rob you may give you a 1 star rating.

Be Warned.


Seriously, my markets opened up 3 months ago...within the first month, a driver got attacked and they yanked his wallet. Personally, I don't carry my wallet with me. License and a $10 Bill is neatly tucked away in my overhead if needed.

(I have a little something something in my car in case things go sideways)


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

htboston said:


> Uber forbids drivers from carrying, but I'm on your side 100%. lol


I know a driver who knows a driver that's friends with another driver and he carries



htboston said:


> I don't have a conceal and carrying permit. you live down south, it's easier. I live in a liberal city, you have to jump thru loops to get a permit. you have to cure cancer to get a conceal permit to carry your piece in public. i think my two weapons are good enough.
> 
> those sobs down south are probably crazier. every situation is different.


I think in the south you need a permit to not carry lol



ShinyAndChrome said:


> Uber says no guns and you will be banned if caught. Of course, I wonder what sort of person feels compelled to carry and yet decides not to out of deference for Uber TOS at expense to personal safety (Uber's TOS is not law, just their policy). I think many would rather be armed if things went very south and be dropped from uber than victimized and still able to drive.
> 
> Afaik they have no rules against pepper spray.


Many companies have the same policy, but in the event you use it, it will be your last day driving for them


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I know a driver who knows a driver that's friends with another driver and he carries
> 
> I think in the south you need a permit to not carry lol
> 
> Many companies have the same policy, but in the event you use it, it will be your last day driving for them


I have a CHL but in Texas as long as you tell the LEO you are crossing county lines you can carry in your vehicle all day long no problem.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I know a driver who knows a driver that's friends with another driver and he carries
> 
> I think in the south you need a permit to not carry lol
> 
> Many companies have the same policy, but in the event you use it, it will be your last day driving for them


but, you may be alive to drive for someone else.

I don't have a carry permit.
I carry.
If I have to use it, I will have bigger problems than a misdemeanor illegal carry charge.
Have carried for over thirty years - never had to use it. Never been caught with it either.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If you are in a situation where you would need to shoot someone to save your life...

What is a better result? Dying while not being deactivated from Uber? Or living while being deactivated?

If Uber finds out you died, they might deactivate you for that too, even if your relatives keep your documents up to date.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Shakur said:


> Self snitch thread


When I posted this thread, I didn't realize it is kinda a self-snitching thread, lol. None of us have our photos on here or real names, so it doesn't matter kinda.



Trafficat said:


> If you are in a situation where you would need to shoot someone to save your life...
> 
> What is a better result? Dying while not being deactivated from Uber? Or living while being deactivated?
> 
> If Uber finds out you died, they might deactivate you for that too, even if your relatives keep your documents up to date.


No one on this thread is telling a driver to not carry. I would carry myself if where I live wasn't so difficult to obtain the right permits.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

I carry a 4 oz pepper spray can that is in a holster under my steering wheel. Fox 5.7 Pepper Spray and pocket knife in my center console.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

NUBER-LE said:


> Fox 5.7 Pepper Spray and pocket knife in my center console


Putting them in your driver's side-door pocket is quicker to access, that 1-2 seconds can save your life.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

My holster is quick release and hidden. Dont like having a loose canister.


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

Born and raised in the south and had my concealed carry @ 25. I've moved to several different states since then and have always went the route of getting my permit for said state. It is indeed a lot of work in some locales, (currently in California and it was the most in depth I've had to go through so far), but it is worth all the effort if it saves me or a loved one from just one incident.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jimmycraazyz said:


> Born and raised in the south and had my concealed carry @ 25. I've moved to several different states since then and have always went the route of getting my permit for said state. It is indeed a lot of work in some locales, (currently in California and it was the most in depth I've had to go through so far), but it is worth all the effort if it saves me or a loved one from just one incident.


the permit doesn't save you from a thing.
legal if possible, but, if not ...


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

htboston said:


> I know 99.9% of the time we won't use it (Thank God or Allah for that, lol), but for emergency situations. I've seen some crazy youtube videos of people robbing and blind-side punching their drivers. I just wanna know if any of ya keep a weapon handy in case?
> 
> I always have a pocket knife opened and ready to use in my driver's door side-pocket. Since, in my state, I need a permit for pepper spray, I made my own pepper spray and put it in a battery-powered small water gun and also have it in my door pocket. I get up to a minute of continuous spraying and 20 feet of reach distance with no wind. I hope to never use either, but I have it in case.
> 
> I have 12 years of martial arts and boxing experience and even this won't protect me all the time from being blind sided by a pax. CTE is no joke, lol.


So, let's map this out, you have a gun in your glove box, a pax pulls a gun on you, you reach for the gun, he shoots you.

That's why I don't carry a gun, I might be tempted to reach for it. It actually happened to me, I was robbed as a pedestrian and not having a gun on my person actually saved my life.

Where a gun is a good idea is if you are in a position to see someone coming at you, but that's not usually what happens; you are usually caught by surprise. If you were going to rob someone, wouldn't you rather catch someone off guard?

What you should do is carry at least a $100 bill on you, at all times, because if you get robbed, and you don't have any money, now you are faced with pissing someone off who has a gun pointed at you.



Jimmycraazyz said:


> Born and raised in the south and had my concealed carry @ 25. I've moved to several different states since then and have always went the route of getting my permit for said state. It is indeed a lot of work in some locales, (currently in California and it was the most in depth I've had to go through so far), but it is worth all the effort if it saves me or a loved one from just one incident.


Bad logic. Statistically speaking, most family gun deaths are accidental.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> I have a CHL but in Texas as long as you tell the LEO you are crossing county lines you can carry in your vehicle all day long no problem.


So if I had my firearm in my car without a chl but I wasn't crossing county lines that wouldn't be okay? For some reason I thought Texas was a castle doctrine state and your car counts as your castle when you're in it


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> My holster is quick release and hidden. Dont like having a loose canister.


Is this holster mounted to the car somehow? What is it? I've yet to find one I like.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> So, let's map this out, you have a gun in your glove box, a pax pulls a gun on you, you reach for the gun, he shoots you.


You always go for the glovebox argument, yet I've yet to read anyone say they keep a gun in the glovebox. What if you carried a gun instead, in a holster, like a normal person who carries a gun, would do?

Reminds me of all the guys who say, "in home defense you'll never have time to grab a gun out of your safe so you shouldn't own a gun." Well, I don't keep my home defense gun in the safe. I keep it in my pocket.

Lots of people have successfully used a gun to defend themselves. Most criminals are not expecting resistance.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> You always go for the glovebox argument, yet I've yet to read anyone say they keep a gun in the glovebox. What if you carried a gun instead, in a holster, like a normal person who carries a gun, would do?
> 
> Reminds me of all the guys who say, "in home defense you'll never have time to grab a gun out of your safe so you shouldn't own a gun." Well, I don't keep my home defense gun in the safe. I keep it in my pocket.


I DID NOT SAY "do not own a gun". I might even argue that people who carry guns ( other than gaurds, cops, probation officers, etc ) are not "normal people". I don't know anyone who carries a gun. Surely they are not normal.

Regarding your other comment...

Then be very very careful about what you reach for when someone pulls a gun on you.

If you reach for a gun and someone has a gun on you, there is going to be FOR CERTAIN, GUNFIRE.

Think about that, gunfire in a car.

Now then, that's why I don't carry a gun in a car, period.

Also, if you have a gun on your person, and a cop stops you, odds are he is going to shoot you because he's so frickin' nervous, probably not qualified to even be a cop. Though this has mostly happened to black folks, I won't hold my breath on it if you are white, either.



Trafficat said:


> You always go for the glovebox argument, yet I've yet to read anyone say they keep a gun in the glovebox..


Just a few months ago, a black guy told the cop he had a gun in the glove box, and the cop shot him right then and there. This was all over the news.

Now think about that, if the cop had used his brain, surely someone who was the kind of person who would shoot a cop would not actually tell the cop he had gun in a glovebox, but the cop got so paranoid , lost all semblance of reason, and he shot the driver....

dead.

I wouldn't be feelin' a whole lot safer just because I'm white, either.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Also, if you have a gun on your person, and a cop stops you, odds are he is going to shoot you because he's so frickin' nervous, probably not qualified to even be a cop. Though this has mostly happened to black folks, I won't hold my breath on it if you are white, either.


Odds are you don't know what the odds are. If you have your license and reg and ins docs on the dash before the officer approaches, keep your hands on the wheel and don't fidget, and tell the officer that you're carrying, and where it's located, you'll be fine. There's a chance he'll ask you to exit the car and remove it from you. You'll get it back, after the stop - IF you have the proper license to carry it. IF not, we'll, you're going to be facing some problems. Also, At least in Ohio, if you have a permit to carry, it is automatically registered along with your plates, so 5-0 already knows when they pull you over.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Have CC permit. Do not carry. Y'all cowboys are welcome to try and successfully operate a firearm while seated in a closed space with your dominant hand (lefties excepted but still vulnerable) exposed to an attacker.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Carry a gun, or don't. (I don't.)

To those of you carrying toys, a caution: Don't bring toys to a gunfight.  You will lose.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I do not carry a weapon, but three.

Softball bat
Switch blade
Sap (originally a 1 pound pink soft weight)


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't need a weapon, I just talk them to death.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

You won’t be talking when they choke your *** or stab you like voodoo doll


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

It is important, if you carry, to PRACTICE.
Imagine the situation. Imagine what your response will be, and what the bad guy's response will be. Use your head. Hopefully your IQ is larger than your caliber. 
I carry a small, as in very small derringer sized pistol in my shirt pocket. First round is a snake load -- will fill half the car in small pellets. Will prolly blind the bad guy. After that, the rounds are hollow point - and things get much more serious. 
I practice shooting to my right (with my left hand), and shooting into the back seat (with my right hand). Dry fire practice of course. 
Unless someone just reaches from the back seat and cuts my throat without saying anything - I will get a round or two off. 

Practice. Imagine different scenarios, use your head. Talk to them, distract them, then KILL them. Don't just draw. It's not a western movie - its a life or death fight. Fight dirty, fight to win.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I carry a small, as in very small derringer sized pistol in my shirt pocket.


Seacamp?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

No. It's a 22 mini mag, five shot revolver.
Single action.
Nasty round.
Very small.








Snake loads don't often work in a semi auto - not enough 'kick' to eject the shell. Then you have a jammed gun, and a hurt and pissed off person to deal with.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Alison Chains said:


> Have CC permit. Do not carry. Y'all cowboys are welcome to try and successfully operate a firearm while seated in a closed space with your dominant hand (lefties excepted but still vulnerable) exposed to an attacker.


I believe in an ambidextrous method with multiple firearms. Right hand is most useful for carjackers on the driver side. Left hand is most useful for passenger side, and backseat, except directly behind the driver, then it depends what type of rig you have and pax position, whether right or left is best.

Also don't forget you are in a car that *you* control the steering and accelerator. It is going to be hard for someone in the car to keep pointing a gun at you while you are in the middle of crashing... only takes a moment to draw and fire.

Also, you have an exit door right next to you.

You can always choose not to use a firearm if you have one. You can't choose to use a firearm if you don't have one. Carrying a firearm gives you MORE options.


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> It is important, if you carry, to PRACTICE.
> Imagine the situation. Imagine what your response will be, and what the bad guy's response will be. Use your head. Hopefully your IQ is larger than your caliber.
> I carry a small, as in very small derringer sized pistol in my shirt pocket. First round is a snake load -- will fill half the car in small pellets. Will prolly blind the bad guy. After that, the rounds are hollow point - and things get much more serious.
> I practice shooting to my right (with my left hand), and shooting into the back seat (with my right hand). Dry fire practice of course.
> ...


This every time. I spend a lot of time at the range with many different LEO's and get some of the best advice and practice techniques available. I'm a southpaw and carry under my right shoulder. Have practiced reaching, unholstering, and firing while my hand is still concealed. Have only fired my weapon once in self preservation. Used to live in Cleveland in an upstairs apartment. Heard the glass in my front door break so I went to investigate. As I opened the door to the downstairs entryway a perp was ascending the stairs with a big knife in his hand. I fired one round into his lower leg and all the fight he might have had in him vanished. I kept him there while my wife called the police. Even gave him a towel to help stop the bleeding. Crisis averted....So to all of you that choose not to carry, more power to you and I sincerly hope you are never in a situation where having some form of self defense would mean the difference in life and death.



UberBastid said:


> the permit doesn't save you from a thing.
> legal if possible, but, if not ...


It saves you legal trouble if you are ever questioned or have to use it.


----------



## Nirbhay Singh (Oct 4, 2017)

Hell NO


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jimmycraazyz said:


> It saves you legal trouble if you are ever questioned or have to use it.


In Cali - the first illegal possession beef is a misdemeanor. Lose your weapon and pay a fine. I can handle that kind of legal trouble.
Not having it and needing it? Now that carries a potential penalty of life (or loss of it).


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> In Cali - the first illegal possession beef is a misdemeanor. Lose your weapon and pay a fine. I can handle that kind of legal trouble.
> Not having it and needing it? Now that carries a potential penalty of life (or loss of it).


The cost of the licence is less than the cost of my weapon. Still better to be legal and not have to worry about it. I do agree that it's good to have it if needed even if you don't have the licence.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I do not carry a weapon, but three.


Like I said -- no toys.


> 1. Softball bat


What, exactly, are you going to do with a bat *inside* a car? Giving your assailant a legitimate reason to shoot you does not count as an acceptable response.


> 2. Switch blade


Of marginal use in a fistfight. Most likely outcome is they take it away from you and practice their filet skills. Or they just shoot you, claiming you were threatening their life.


> 3. Sap (originally a 1 pound pink soft weight)


Same as #2 above. Useless.

*****
Also, for those of you who carry mace or pepper spray, a little advice. Use it on yourself a few times to get used to it -- because you are going to get the full effect of it too.

With mace (CS gas), be aware that about 20% of the population are not affected by it at all. Zero effect.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Like I said -- no toys.What, exactly, are you going to do with a bat *inside* a car?Of marginal use in a fistfight. Most likely outcome is they take it away from you and practice their filet skills. Or they just shoot you, claiming you were threatening their life.Same as #2 above. Useless.
> 
> *****
> Also, for those of you who carry mace or pepper spray, a little advice. Use it on yourself a few times to get used to it -- because you are going to get the full effect of it too.
> ...



The softball bat is for outside the car.
You are entitled to your opinion regarding it's usefulness.
A sap prevents your knuckles and hand from being damaged in an altercation. Again, you entitled to your opinion.
Funny how blades and saps have been around for quite sometime, however are "useless".


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> The softball bat is for outside the car.
> You are entitled to your opinion regarding it's usefulness.
> A sap prevents your knuckles and hand from being damaged in an altercation. Again, you entitled to your opinion.
> Funny how blades and saps have been around for quite sometime, however are "useless".


A sap is a 'deadly weapon'. In California, the same as a handgun.
Might as well carry a handgun.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> A sap is a 'deadly weapon'. In California, the same as a handgun.
> Might as well carry a handgun.


Yup. Looking at the Ruger LCP II with a laser site.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

My personal opinion is that if you feel a need to carry a weapon, carry a large caliber semi-auto pistol with real stopping power. And be prepared to look your assailant in the eye and kill them.

I carried that kind of armament, and more, for 25 years as a cop -- but being a silver-tongued devil, I never had to personally shoot anyone.

Today, my strategy is to avoid situations where I might anticipate a need for a gun. I don't drive the late-night drunk runs and I am careful in the hood (which I know quite well).

If you MUST (because of financial pressures) drive places and times where you feel your life could legitimately be at risk, then you should be fully prepared for those kinds of situations -- not half-prepared or minimally-prepared. And as someone suggested above -- practice. If you get in the jackpot, you have to respond instantly -- not half-fast -- or you are gonna come in second.



UberBastid said:


> A sap is a 'deadly weapon'. In California, the same as a handgun.
> Might as well carry a handgun.


So are switchblades in many jurisdictions.


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

JimKE said:


> My personal opinion is that if you feel a need to carry a weapon, carry a large caliber semi-auto pistol with real stopping power.


Sage advise. My latest acquisition for carry is an M&P 40 shield.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

htboston said:


> I know 99.9% of the time we won't use it (Thank God or Allah for that, lol), but for emergency situations. I've seen some crazy youtube videos of people robbing and blind-side punching their drivers. I just wanna know if any of ya keep a weapon handy in case?
> 
> I always have a pocket knife opened and ready to use in my driver's door side-pocket. Since, in my state, I need a permit for pepper spray, I made my own pepper spray and put it in a battery-powered small water gun and also have it in my door pocket. I get up to a minute of continuous spraying and 20 feet of reach distance with no wind. I hope to never use either, but I have it in case.
> 
> I have 12 years of martial arts and boxing experience and even this won't protect me all the time from being blind sided by a pax. CTE is no joke, lol.


knuckle sandwiches are free lol


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Carry a fully loaded automatic in case you need rapid fire, never know, better safe than sorry.

For peace of mind a nice rifle or shotgun in trunk can also do good.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


>


I wonder how the lawsuit went, it's gotta be settled by now

Wonder if the taco bell idiot is working now lol


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

I carry, **** uber policy, it my car, my state allows it with a permit and last I checked we were still independent contractors


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

I carry a picture of my mother-in-law. One look at it and it stuns the on looker for a minimum of 5 minutes allowing me to flee or inflict bodily harm. If they look at it for too long it has the capability of turning them into stone. It is a must for every RideShare driver.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I believe in an ambidextrous method with multiple firearms. Right hand is most useful for carjackers on the driver side. Left hand is most useful for passenger side, and backseat, except directly behind the driver, then it depends what type of rig you have and pax position, whether right or left is best.
> 
> Also don't forget you are in a car that *you* control the steering and accelerator. It is going to be hard for someone in the car to keep pointing a gun at you while you are in the middle of crashing... only takes a moment to draw and fire.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Couldn't have said it better. I keep onr on my waist, and another next to my leg for the passenger front and back seat. Obviously I wouldnt pull it out if I thought i would die right away. Like you said, distract or confuse


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

In any case, please keep in mind that a gun fired inside a car will very likely stun or incapacitate everyone inside no matter if anyone is hit. Firing a blank could provide the edge you need to better punch, bash, or cut your enemy.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> So if I had my firearm in my car without a chl but I wasn't crossing county lines that wouldn't be okay? For some reason I thought Texas was a castle doctrine state and your car counts as your castle when you're in it


Yes and no grey area. If they ask where you're headed when in doubt always say a town in the county over.


----------



## Five Star (Feb 1, 2017)

In NYC , the Taxi & Limousine Commission forbids drivers from carrying any kind of weapon, any kind. Uber/Lyft drivers don't deal with cash so you almost don't hear about robbery.
Now, this is only my opinion:
You carry a gun, you better have an above average self control.
You get in a traffic dispute, both drivers come out of the car, suppose he's a big guy, a lot bigger then you, he slaps you around, what are you going to do???
If you don't have a gun common sense will make you walk away, however humiliating the situation may be. You're armed, all over the sudden you don't walk away, you start thinking "_no way this MF is going to get away with this chit",_ next thing you know, you're doing 15-to life over a stupid traffic dispute.
I speak for myself, I get handled in public like that and I have a gun on me, more likely then not, I'll shoot the guy.
No guns for me.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> No. It's a 22 mini mag, five shot revolver.
> Single action.
> Nasty round.
> Very small.
> ...


That's got to be hell on the ears.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

does a rapier wit count?


----------



## Ububu (Jun 17, 2015)

I carry a $12 flashlight/taser, bought from amazon.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Five Star said:


> In NYC , the Taxi & Limousine Commission forbids drivers from carrying any kind of weapon, any kind. Uber/Lyft drivers don't deal with cash so you almost don't hear about robbery.
> Now, this is only my opinion:
> You carry a gun, you better have an above average self control.
> You get in a traffic dispute, both drivers come out of the car, suppose he's a big guy, a lot bigger then you, he slaps you around, what are you going to do???
> ...


Well, that's NYC. They don't want plebs owning or using firearms in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Five Star said:


> In NYC , the Taxi & Limousine Commission forbids drivers from carrying any kind of weapon, any kind. Uber/Lyft drivers don't deal with cash so you almost don't hear about robbery.
> Now, this is only my opinion:
> You carry a gun, you better have an above average self control.
> You get in a traffic dispute, both drivers come out of the car, suppose he's a big guy, a lot bigger then you, he slaps you around, what are you going to do???
> ...


If someone slaps me around I'm obviously going to fear for my life. I would have to stand my ground lol.....


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

htboston said:


> I know 99.9% of the time we won't use it (Thank God or Allah for that, lol), but for emergency situations. I've seen some crazy youtube videos of people robbing and blind-side punching their drivers. I just wanna know if any of ya keep a weapon handy in case?
> 
> I always have a pocket knife opened and ready to use in my driver's door side-pocket. Since, in my state, I need a permit for pepper spray, I made my own pepper spray and put it in a battery-powered small water gun and also have it in my door pocket. I get up to a minute of continuous spraying and 20 feet of reach distance with no wind. I hope to never use either, but I have it in case.
> 
> I have 12 years of martial arts and boxing experience and even this won't protect me all the time from being blind sided by a pax. CTE is no joke, lol.


If you have 12 years of martial arts and boxing experience you already know that as the driver you are at a serious disadvantage to anyone sitting in the back seat no matter what weapons you have. Inside a car that pepper spray is also most likely to affect you and hamper your ability to get out of the car. Unless of course you have practiced by spraying yourself and getting out of the car. Oh BTW if you are in MA as your name seems to indicate permits are no longer required to buy pepper spray or mace. You can walk into any Dicks sporting goods and find it in the checkout line. Knife might be ok but again if someone is behind you stabbing them in the arm might not cause as much pain as a blunt object. A screw driver chisel or something of that nature might be more effective. A gun is not an option for you but I am not sure how effective it can be in a car. You still need time and space which you won't always have in a car with a seat belt on and there is a chance maybe slight that they could get it away from you and use it on you. A flashlight can be very effective to blind and disorient someone for a second or two to allow you to get away. The best self defense, although not perfect it to know your area avoid known trouble areas. Assess your Pax before they get in and be aware of them at all times. If they don't look right don't pick them up. Always stop so Pax have to approach you from the front so you can get a good look at them. Keep the doors locked until you can assess the situation. My EDC are the following. A flat head screw driver in the door pocket. A small super bright mag light on the seat between my legs(also good for seeing house numbers at night). A tactical pen in my shirt pocket. And in my cup holder a skate tool that looks like a kuboton with prongs on one end. And most important my electric door locks. I have my best chance to get away if a sketchy character never gets in the car in the first place.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

bm1320 said:


> That's got to be hell on the ears.


I have fired the gun, outside and without ear protection.
It is VERY loud.
In a car -- I can only imagine that it would cause damage to unprotected ears.


----------



## devilmountain (Nov 24, 2015)

I have gone to police academy and have been pepper sprayed and it is a miserable experience. If the person is drunk or high you will probably anger them and they may not feel the effect. If you spray it in your car you can continue to function. You may feel the effects of the spray but it is not like being sprayed in the mouth and eyes. The person that is sprayed will still be able to function but keeping your eyes open is a difficult task for a few minutes. You use this time to get away. The best way to reduce the effects of pepper spray is with a fan since the spray is not soluble in water. We were taught to test spray the pepper spray once a month to confirm there was still pressure in the canister and rotate it out once the can expires.

As far as carrying in a car, do what you want. However you should realize how easy it is to take a gun away from someone in such close quarters. If someone grabs your gun you should know how retain your gun. Then you need to make sure that the gun not out of battery once someone had their hands on it.

If you own a home you also need to think of liability. Conceal carry holders have special insurance to protect them in case they have to use. If you are carrying illegally you obviously do not have that insurance. We are all adults here and you can do what you want. My post is to give you some perspective.


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

devilmountain said:


> Conceal carry holders have special insurance to protect them in case they have to use.


This simply is not true. There is insurance you can purchase but it is not a requirement.


----------



## sss (Jul 12, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> If you are in a situation where you would need to shoot someone to save your life...
> 
> What is a better result? Dying while not being deactivated from Uber? Or living while being deactivated?
> 
> If Uber finds out you died, they might deactivate you for that too, even if your relatives keep your documents up to date.


Yeah getting deactivated from Uber isn't the end of one's life. It's a minimum wage job in many cities.


----------



## devilmountain (Nov 24, 2015)

Jimmycraazyz said:


> This simply is not true. There is insurance you can purchase but it is not a requirement.


True, but you are foolish if you don't have the insurance and have assets.


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

devilmountain said:


> True, but you are foolish if you don't have the insurance and have assets.


While I agree it is prudent to have insurance, ( I've had it for years now), I didn't need it during the proceedings following my incident. If you carry legally and act within the law, the courts will find in your favor. The gentleman who I shot in the leg tried to sue for damages. I didn't even need my lawyer, although he was there. The judge determined that he was at fault and issued a judgement in my favor. All court costs and the time I took off from work was placed on said plaintiff. The assailant even had to pay for the damage he caused to my front door. So in the end, yes it is prudent to have coverage, but as long as you follow the law you learned while obtaining your concealed carry you should be fine no matter the litigious suits brought against you.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Five Star said:


> You get in a traffic dispute, *both drivers come out of the car*,


This driver (me) doesn't come out of the car to start something, because I'm neither a petulant 9 year old child nor a 'roided up lunatic who thinks he has to protect his manhood or something over a perceived traffic slight.

If you're going to carry, you should have self control, patience, and not be a hot-head.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Lolinator said:


> knuckle sandwiches are free lol


Of course they are free lol, but sometimes hard when you are at a positional disadvantage and arms aren't that long.



Jaackil said:


> If you have 12 years of martial arts and boxing experience you already know that as the driver you are at a serious disadvantage to anyone sitting in the back seat no matter what weapons you have.


I already stated that if someone is behind you, no matter how much experience anyone has, you are already at a disadvantage because of positioning. You do bring up some good pointers. I do always check out my paxs before unlocking the door. They don't always approach from the front, but I might start to do that now, but sometimes hard because dumb paxs sometimes put pin in wrong location. I'm fine with my pepper spray ingredients, I did research and put the right stuff in. My friend and I trained a few times with all different kinds of scenarios and positions in the car with my pepper spray gun, but we use water in the gun. Worked pretty effectively each time without any splash back or me accidentally hitting my eyes.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

htboston said:


> Of course they are free lol, but sometimes hard when you are at a positional disadvantage and arms aren't that long.
> 
> I already stated that if someone is behind you, no matter how much experience anyone has, you are already at a disadvantage because of positioning. You do bring up some good pointers. I do always check out my paxs before unlocking the door. They don't always approach from the front, but I might start to do that now, but sometimes hard because dumb paxs sometimes put pin in wrong location. I'm fine with my pepper spray ingredients, I did research and put the right stuff in. My friend and I trained a few times with all different kinds of scenarios and positions in the car with my pepper spray gun, but we use water in the gun. Worked pretty effectively each time without any splash back or me accidentally hitting my eyes.


I was not criticizing anything you said. I was just entering the discussion with my own perspective. I hope it did not come off that way. Safety is a concern for all of us certainly. 
Speaking from experience of having been sprayed with pepper spray I am not so sure you have to get it on you to feel an effect. There is always a mist and while practicing with water is good I guess it still is not the same as the real thing. As someone said above the "blow back" mist is not strong enough to incapacitate. However if you have never experienced it before the surprise could cause a delay in reaction. As most martial artist will tell you the best weapon is still your mind. Avoid situations keep your wits about you and be prepared is my weapon of choice Stay safe out there!


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

htboston said:


> Of course they are free lol, but sometimes hard when you are at a positional disadvantage and arms aren't that long.
> 
> I already stated that if someone is behind you, no matter how much experience anyone has, you are already at a disadvantage because of positioning. You do bring up some good pointers. I do always check out my paxs before unlocking the door. They don't always approach from the front, but I might start to do that now, but sometimes hard because dumb paxs sometimes put pin in wrong location. I'm fine with my pepper spray ingredients, I did research and put the right stuff in. My friend and I trained a few times with all different kinds of scenarios and positions in the car with my pepper spray gun, but we use water in the gun. Worked pretty effectively each time without any splash back or me accidentally hitting my eyes.


Bro my knuckles are weapons


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Jaackil said:


> I was not criticizing anything you said. I was just entering the discussion with my own perspective. I hope it did not come off that way. Safety is a concern for all of us certainly.
> Speaking from experience of having been sprayed with pepper spray I am not so sure you have to get it on you to feel an effect. There is always a mist and while practicing with water is good I guess it still is not the same as the real thing. As someone said above the "blow back" mist is not strong enough to incapacitate. However if you have never experienced it before the surprise could cause a delay in reaction. As most martial artist will tell you the best weapon is still your mind. Avoid situations keep your wits about you and be prepared is my weapon of choice Stay safe out there!


It did feel like criticizing, but don't worry I didn't take offence to it, lol. I was just giving you my rebuttal. I was just saying I already stated some of the things you say to me. Again, fighting back is the very last option for me and I would always solve things peacefully first, but I'm just saying these are scenarios in case sh*t goes down, lol. I do value your input because it helps me learn about others' perspectives in this matter.



Lolinator said:


> Bro my knuckles are weapons


Okay, Chuck Norris lmao I'll take your word for it


----------



## mghtyred (Apr 14, 2016)

NUBER-LE said:


> I carry a 4 oz pepper spray can that is in a holster under my steering wheel. Fox 5.7 Pepper Spray and pocket knife in my center console.


Pepper spray. Dumb, dumb, dumb. You're in close quarters in a sealed compartment, possibly in motion, so what are you gonna do? I know let's spray cayenne pepper particles all over the place so you can't see shit and you and your attacker crash into a tree!

Best thing to carry is a stun gun. Not the one that shoots but the one with the prongs. Someone grabs for you from behind, jam it in their arm. They go for you from the front seat, all kinds of soft targets to hit. Zap them, stop the car, zap them again, and GTFO the car and call the cops.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

htboston said:


> Okay, Chuck Norris lmao I'll take your word for it


Yeah, gosh! I'd certainly be terrified to run into lolinator's fearsome fists armed only with my 10mm!


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

mghtyred said:


> Pepper spray. Dumb, dumb, dumb. You're in close quarters in a sealed compartment, possibly in motion, so what are you gonna do? I know let's spray cayenne pepper particles all over the place so you can't see shit and you and your attacker crash into a tree!
> 
> Best thing to carry is a stun gun. Not the one that shoots but the one with the prongs. Someone grabs for you from behind, jam it in their arm. They go for you from the front seat, all kinds of soft targets to hit. Zap them, stop the car, zap them again, and GTFO the car and call the cops.


Stun guns are crap, I have LEO friends, those are a joke lol. Pepper spray puts you 15ft away and able to spray. Stun gun you must get close enough. The goal is to put as much space between you and the attacker. Stun guns crap, better off using a rubber band .

Fox pepper has a uv dye and is color less.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

htboston said:


> I know 99.9% of the time we won't use it (Thank God or Allah for that, lol), but for emergency situations. I've seen some crazy youtube videos of people robbing and blind-side punching their drivers. I just wanna know if any of ya keep a weapon handy in case?
> 
> I always have a pocket knife opened and ready to use in my driver's door side-pocket. Since, in my state, I need a permit for pepper spray, I made my own pepper spray and put it in a battery-powered small water gun and also have it in my door pocket. I get up to a minute of continuous spraying and 20 feet of reach distance with no wind. I hope to never use either, but I have it in case.
> 
> I have 12 years of martial arts and boxing experience and even this won't protect me all the time from being blind sided by a pax. CTE is no joke, lol.


Even if I did I wouldn't be broadcasting it on this forum. Some things are meant to be a secret.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

mghtyred said:


> Pepper spray. Dumb, dumb, dumb. You're in close quarters in a sealed compartment, possibly in motion, so what are you gonna do? I know let's spray cayenne pepper particles all over the place so you can't see shit and you and your attacker crash into a tree!


Agree, Seriously folks -- try it for real sometime in the spaciousness of your Prius. Let us know how you like it.



> Best thing to carry is a stun gun. Not the one that shoots but the one with the prongs. Someone grabs for you from behind, jam it in their arm. They go for you from the front seat, all kinds of soft targets to hit. Zap them, stop the car, zap them again, and GTFO the car and call the cops.


Best thing to carry is common sense. Stay out of risky situations. Use your head, not your hormones.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> but, you may be alive to drive for someone else.
> 
> I don't have a carry permit.
> I carry.
> ...


Why don't you just get a permit?


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Agree, Seriously folks -- try it for real sometime in the spaciousness of your Prius. Let us know how you like it.
> 
> Best thing to carry is common sense. Stay out of risky situations. Use your head, not your hormones.


We cannot predict every situation, but I always have my fox pepper. I had pax try to fight me before because I didnt want to do a TB stop. Just better to have than not.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

canyon said:


> Why don't you just get a permit?


Oh forget it you live in Cali.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

In a nation where there are 300 million firearms (nearly one for every person) there's been counted 259 justifiable gun-related homicides, or incidents in which authorities ruled that killings occurred in self-defense.
I'll let you all do the math?


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

canyon said:


> Even if I did I wouldn't be broadcasting it on this forum. Some things are meant to be a secret.


If I had a piece I wouldn't broadcast it, you're right. But a knife and pepper spray is pretty common


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

htboston said:


> But a knife and pepper spray is pretty common


I would highly suggest everyone carry. No one wants to end up like Reginald Denny. Bless that poor guy. It's not only the passengers you have to worry about it's the hazards of urban America. A knife, taser, pepper spray is not enough.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> In a nation where there are 300 million firearms (nearly one for every person) there's been counted 259 justifiable gun-related homicides, or incidents in which authorities ruled that killings occurred in self-defense.
> I'll let you all do the math?


The raw math says there is a one in a million chance I'll have to kill someone with my gun in order to save my life. If the real math says its one in a hundred quadzillion, its still saving my life. What that math doesn't say is how many times someone prevented or stopped a serious crime without killing someone due to use of a firearm.


----------



## mghtyred (Apr 14, 2016)

NUBER-LE said:


> Stun guns are crap, I have LEO friends, those are a joke lol. Pepper spray puts you 15ft away and able to spray. Stun gun you must get close enough. The goal is to put as much space between you and the attacker. Stun guns crap, better off using a rubber band .
> 
> Fox pepper has a uv dye and is color less.


15 feet away... in your car. Look, I tried to give you the benefit of the doubt, but I see you're sporting a Pepe, so you're probably not too bright. Take a tape measure and measure from your face to where your attackers face will be when they reach up to attack you. It's not 15 feet.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Fargle said:


> Is this holster mounted to the car somehow? What is it? I've yet to find one I like.


Alien gear holsters


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> but, you may be alive to drive for someone else.
> 
> I don't have a carry permit.
> I carry.
> ...


I would rather be judged by twelve, than carried by six. I've always liked that saying.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Pepper spray and in case that doesn't work, a picture of my ex mother-in-law at the beach!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> So, let's map this out, you have a gun in your glove box, a pax pulls a gun on you, you reach for the gun, he shoots you.
> 
> That's why I don't carry a gun, I might be tempted to reach for it. It actually happened to me, I was robbed as a pedestrian and not having a gun on my person actually saved my life.
> 
> ...


Carrying a gun where can't reach is foolish. I keep my gun either on me or in my door pocket. A squirrelly pax got in my car and I pulled gun out of the pocket and hid it under my leg. Within 10 seconds the pax came over the seat and started slashing at my throat with a box cutter. I grabbed his arm with my right hand and shoved the gun back with my left hand until felt resistance. I pulled the trigger and shot him directly in the right eye. I had some minor cuts to my neck, but the pax lost most of his brain. This was in a cab. Uber is so much safer I don't even carry anymore. But in Florida I can if I choose to. The law here allows it and no business can stop a employee or contractor from doing so.



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Yup. Looking at the Ruger LCP II with a laser site.


Don't need the site. You'll only be three foot away



Shakur said:


> Carry a fully loaded automatic in case you need rapid fire, never know, better safe than sorry.
> 
> For peace of mind a nice rifle or shotgun in trunk can also do good.


Anything in the trunk is if no use



Blatherskite said:


> does a rapier wit count?


It gets you killed


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

4 cell Maglite velcroed to inside floorboard. A small pair of scissors concealed next to my monthly receipt bag. Just normal otems, but can really do some damage, if necessary.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Lolinator said:


> Bro my knuckles are weapons


Try punching someone behind you


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Monkey fist is nice too


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> In a nation where there are 300 million firearms (nearly one for every person) there's been counted 259 justifiable gun-related homicides, or incidents in which authorities ruled that killings occurred in self-defense.
> I'll let you all do the math?


Bullshit. I see one every month or so on the news. A gun doesn't have kill to protect you anyway. Just showing the gun will usually stop an attack.



Saltyoldman said:


> Monkey fist is nice too


What the hell is a monkey fist?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Rat said:


> Bullshit. I see one every month or so on the news. A gun doesn't have kill to protect you anyway. Just showing the gun will usually stop an attack.
> 
> What the hell is a monkey fist?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Saltyoldman said:


> View attachment 164706


That would hurt but not kill unless you got them in the head. Going to be hard to use on someone behind you


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Merc7186 said:


> If you are carrying, the pax that is trying to rob you may give you a 1 star rating.
> 
> Be Warned.
> 
> ...





Saltyoldman said:


> Monkey fist is nice too


Am I the ONLY person that carries...

A good old firemans axe...?

Rakos


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

I also carry a small hack saw


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> In a nation where there are 300 million firearms (nearly one for every person) there's been counted 259 justifiable gun-related homicides, or incidents in which authorities ruled that killings occurred in self-defense.
> I'll let you all do the math?


Making up numbers randomly isn't "math".

What time frame applied to your made up 259 figure? Per month? Year? In the history of the USA?

This website has some actual links to actual "mainstream" news sources, for what that's worth these days. But it's slightly more credible than your random number generator.

https://crimeresearch.org/tag/defensive-gun-use/


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

Rat said:


> Try punching someone behind you


Ez


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I took a course in self protection once; included a lot of weapons, and hand to hand training. The instructor said something that sticks with me to this day. "If someone wants you - REALLY wants you, there is very little you can do. If you are being hunted, and the bad guy wants to do you harm, even if you know (and often you don't) it is almost impossible to keep out of harm. It is difficult to stop a hunter."


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i carry m 16


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Pepper spray and in case that doesn't work, a picture of my ex mother-NICE!


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

htboston said:


> I know 99.9% of the time we won't use it (Thank God or Allah for that, lol), but for emergency situations. I've seen some crazy youtube videos of people robbing and blind-side punching their drivers. I just wanna know if any of ya keep a weapon handy in case?
> 
> I always have a pocket knife opened and ready to use in my driver's door side-pocket. Since, in my state, I need a permit for pepper spray, I made my own pepper spray and put it in a battery-powered small water gun and also have it in my door pocket. I get up to a minute of continuous spraying and 20 feet of reach distance with no wind. I hope to never use either, but I have it in case.
> 
> I have 12 years of martial arts and boxing experience and even this won't protect me all the time from being blind sided by a pax. CTE is no joke, lol.


Four in every ten households in America have one or more firearms.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

That information is on a need to know basis and hopefully you'll never need to know my answer.



canyon said:


> Oh forget it you live in Cali.


Florida is so each to get a carry permit half of my platoon got a carry permit approved when we were in Afghanistan. Our unit is from Kentucky with none of my unit being a resident of Florida. Lol.

That being said I have a Tennessee permit which they say is one of the best to get in the country as it has the most reciprocal agreement with the most states.


----------



## bob swagger (May 12, 2017)

You yanks are kin crazy weapons. Really haven't you been watching the news! FFS!


----------



## Spatulachick (Dec 11, 2016)

I don’t carry a gun - I’m not comfortable with them, I’m forgetful so I know I’d forget where I put it, and also, I’m a klutz who trips over the flat floor. Giving me a gun would be like giving a two year old a brand new iPad - first, it would get stepped on and then it would get lost. I’ve got no issues with those who (legally) carry, but it’s not for me. 

I do, however, carry pepper spray on my keys. When I drive, I take my keys out of my purse and put them in the center console and typically cover them with a drink or something. If I need them, it takes a split second to grab them and twist the cap to unlock it. Never used it, but I feel better having it. I think I ordered it on Amazon for like $12.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> In a nation where there are 300 million firearms (nearly one for every person) there's been counted 259 justifiable gun-related homicides, or incidents in which authorities ruled that killings occurred in self-defense.
> I'll let you all do the math?


259 in the year of 2012... not period. Also, generally speaking, a homicide doesn't have to be ruled justified for it to be justified. It has to be ruled unjustified in order for a person to be penalized by the law. It appears the 259 number is the number of times where a law enforcement agency ruled a specific homicide to be justifiable... but it likely doesn't contain the whole story. Not every person who kills another will be prosecuted, and not all of those who are prosecuted will be found guilty. Being found not guilty is not equivalent to being found innocent. If the police do not rule a killing justified, yet the courts do not find him guilty "beyond all reasonable doubt", which category do you file that under? Consider also that if a pair of robbers robs a store and the clerk shoots one dead, the surviving accomplice will be convicted of the murder of his friend. So that counts as an unjustifiable homicide conviction even though the homicide itself was justified and the man who pulled the trigger was not convicted. Because under US law accomplices killed by police or self-defenders are penalized in this way, mainly only killings that involve the death of a suspect without surviving accomplices will not result in a non-justifiable homicide conviction.

Most gun self-defense involves no police report, no shots fired, no dead bodies.

It turns out most folks back down when their life hangs in the balance.

And when shots are fired, 6 out of 7 people survive being shot by a handgun per Dr. Andreas Grabinsky.

When someone is shot, they also don't always report to official hospitals for treatment... there are probably some good mob doctors out there.

And in cases, especially where guns are heavily regulated, some of the dead bodies without stories likely were the original aggressor



Saltyoldman said:


> View attachment 164706


In a silly twist of logic, slungshots are illegal to own in Nevada. But you can carry a gun. https://www.leg.state.nv.us/NRS/NRS-202.html#NRS202Sec350


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

bob swagger said:


> You yanks are kin crazy weapons. Really haven't you been watching the news! FFS!


What are you rambling about?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

You use a weapon for self defense and then you have to prove you were justified. It all depends on what kind of DA looks at the report, some DA's are real dicks and want to make a name for themselves, especially in California.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I took a course in self protection once; included a lot of weapons, and hand to hand training. The instructor said something that sticks with me to this day. "If someone wants you - REALLY wants you, there is very little you can do. If you are being hunted, and the bad guy wants to do you harm, even if you know (and often you don't) it is almost impossible to keep out of harm. It is difficult to stop a hunter."


That's no reason to make a hunter's job easier.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Agree.
And, most of the time, an aggressor is going to be an opportunistic one. Not a planned hunt.
Someone who is determined to do you harm, and plans to do so, is very difficult to defend against; unless you have the kind of security afforded to heads of state, or multi billionaires.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

htboston said:


> I know 99.9% of the time we won't use it (Thank God or Allah for that, lol), but for emergency situations. I've seen some crazy youtube videos of people robbing and blind-side punching their drivers. I just wanna know if any of ya keep a weapon handy in case?
> 
> I always have a pocket knife opened and ready to use in my driver's door side-pocket. Since, in my state, I need a permit for pepper spray, I made my own pepper spray and put it in a battery-powered small water gun and also have it in my door pocket. I get up to a minute of continuous spraying and 20 feet of reach distance with no wind. I hope to never use either, but I have it in case.
> 
> I have 12 years of martial arts and boxing experience and even this won't protect me all the time from being blind sided by a pax. CTE is no joke, lol.


Everything around you is a weapon.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Rat said:


> Don't need the site. You'll only be three foot away


Rat 
Thanks for your feedback captain obvious. I WANT the laser sight, there is a difference between a need and a want.

And also, yeah this is *only *going to be my Uber car gun. I wont CC it outside the car (insert sarcasm here).


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

I've heard flare guns are legal everywhere because of their purpose... To send a flare into the air if you are stranded.

Yet, I've been told they can set someone on fire! Might be a good defense!

It can be mounted in your car in view. May make sure it's labeled emergency flare gun and check your local laws just in case.


----------



## ToughTommy (Feb 26, 2016)

Pepper spray in a pouch right in the front of my seat. A small wooden bat to the side of my seat.
I won't allow a single rider sit right behind me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

keb said:


> I've heard flare guns are legal everywhere because of their purpose... To send a flare into the air if you are stranded.
> 
> Yet, I've been told they can set someone on fire! Might be a good defense!
> 
> It can be mounted in your car in view. May make sure it's labeled emergency flare gun and check your local laws just in case.


You CAN imagine what would happen if you fired a flare INSIDE of your car ?

I can only wonder how many times it would ricochet around the car until it lodged under something and started a blaze.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You CAN imagine what would happen if you fired a flare INSIDE of your car ?
> 
> I can only wonder how many times it would ricochet around the car until it lodged under something and started a blaze.


If anybody tries this -- dashcam video or it never happened. You can be a YouTube HERO!


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

bob swagger said:


> You yanks are kin crazy weapons. Really haven't you been watching the news! FFS!


Of course we've been watching, which makes self-preservation more important than ever. Ironic user name is ironic.


----------



## defcon888 (Oct 10, 2017)

I have my CCW in California (8 hours of classes, FBI finger prints, 1 hour interview with the sheriff, fees out the wazooo). The one thing you learn in class is not to say if you are carrying or not. Even if I am not carrying and I get pulled over, I have to disclose to the law enforcement whether I am carrying or not and I have to have my CCW with me at all times.



Jimmycraazyz said:


> Born and raised in the south and had my concealed carry @ 25. I've moved to several different states since then and have always went the route of getting my permit for said state. It is indeed a lot of work in some locales, (currently in California and it was the most in depth I've had to go through so far), but it is worth all the effort if it saves me or a loved one from just one incident.


I agree, it is very tough and they are very thorough in order to get it. If you are in the Silicon Valley area counties....good luck in getting a CCW....LOLOL


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

defcon888 said:


> I have my CCW in California (8 hours of classes, FBI finger prints, 1 hour interview with the sheriff, fees out the wazooo). The one thing you learn in class is not to say if you are carrying or not. Even if I am not carrying and I get pulled over, I have to disclose to the law enforcement whether I am carrying or not and I have to have my CCW with me at all times.


Yes, I was taught the same. Simply by mentioning to a 'civilian' that you are armed can be considered 'threatening' or 'brandishing'; you can lose your weapon and permit and possibly be prosecuted.
I was taught that the first indication that you have a weapon should be when the bad guy sees it. The first thing that passes through his mind should be "oh dayam, he is armed', the last thing that passes through his mind a half second later is a .380 round.
The time to talk is over when you draw - empty the clip.

Back when I was permitted, if I got stopped I would hand the cop my DL, proof of insurance and CCW -- all at the same time. Most of the time he'd hand the CCW back and say something like "I don't need this." Fine.


----------



## defcon888 (Oct 10, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, I was taught the same. Simply by mentioning to a 'civilian' that you are armed can be considered 'threatening' or 'brandishing'; you can lose your weapon and permit and possibly be prosecuted.
> I was taught that the first indication that you have a weapon should be when the bad guy sees it. The first thing that passes through his mind should be "oh dayam, he is armed', the last thing that passes through his mind a half second later is a .380 round.
> The time to talk is over when you draw - empty the clip.


That is what I carry....if and when I do carry...Bersa Firestorm 380. It is the only Bersa allowed in California. My friend gives me a hard time about it....says "Bro, you can throw bullets faster than a 380"....LOLOL. Tell him, "it only has to hurt from within 15 feet."


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm all in favor of guns and own a few, but I'd not carry one around in my car, at least not Ubering. I wouldn't really want a bat or sword or machete or length of chain, either. 

I would like something like pepper spray or mace -- non lethal but disruptive, probably easy to get at, not illegal (not here), and good enough to diffuse the situation enough for me to get safe.

I've nothing to prove, no lessons to teach, no pride to defend, no point to make. Just be gone and let me go about my business. Judo? Pepper spray? Jokes? Tazers? I don't know, but not a gun.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> 259 in the year of 2012... not period. Also, generally speaking, a homicide doesn't have to be ruled justified for it to be justified. It has to be ruled unjustified in order for a person to be penalized by the law. It appears the 259 number is the number of times where a law enforcement agency ruled a specific homicide to be justifiable... but it likely doesn't contain the whole story. Not every person who kills another will be prosecuted, and not all of those who are prosecuted will be found guilty. Being found not guilty is not equivalent to being found innocent. If the police do not rule a killing justified, yet the courts do not find him guilty "beyond all reasonable doubt", which category do you file that under? Consider also that if a pair of robbers robs a store and the clerk shoots one dead, the surviving accomplice will be convicted of the murder of his friend. So that counts as an unjustifiable homicide conviction even though the homicide itself was justified and the man who pulled the trigger was not convicted. Because under US law accomplices killed by police or self-defenders are penalized in this way, mainly only killings that involve the death of a suspect without surviving accomplices will not result in a non-justifiable homicide conviction.
> 
> Most gun self-defense involves no police report, no shots fired, no dead bodies.
> 
> ...


Also prostitution is legal but they can't go full nude at strip clubs


----------



## Warrior79 (Mar 6, 2018)

I carry lots of weapons in the car at all times. A gun and any kind of spray are not on that list. Chemicals fill the car and a gun is really limited. I recommend a good knife


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Warrior79 said:


> I carry lots of weapons in the car at all times. A gun and any kind of spray are not on that list. Chemicals fill the car and a gun is really limited. I recommend a good knife


Cutting angry drunks makes them Angrier !
Till they bleed enough to get tired.


----------

